# Rodentistry...



## Ruairidh (Aug 29, 2011)

My roomie and I have lately been experiencing one of the oddest things ever to happen to either of us, courtesy of my Burmese, Khoma. Come to find out that apparently it's rather common for a rat to decide to groom her People's teeths? 

In any case, I was sitting in my Floofy Chair/Rat Playground, with Khoma on my shoulder, watching a movie last week, when she starts frantically clawing at my lips trying to get my mouth open. I oblige, confused, and she climbs in and starts licking the back of my throat and tongue, picking bits of popped sorghum out of my teeth, and generally being strange. She finally decides that she's done with me, and scampers over to my roommate. "Hey, Leslie, open your mouth for Khoma." A minute or two later, when Khoma was done there, my roommate looked at me, and asked, bewildered, "What just happened? What did you just have me do? What did she just do?!?" 

Since then, Khoma has been insistently cleaning our teeth for us at least twice a day. 'Phee shows no signs of interest in participating, and Khoma has never shown any interest in doing this before now, so I am so confused as to why she's started now. 

Um... 

Why? And perhaps more pressingly, why do I let her? What is it about this behaviour that makes it adorable rather than disturbing? 

Anyone else here have a rodentist?


----------



## Jekka08 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hahahah ;D, I laughed so hard at this, what a funny little girl. I don't have any rodentists no, but one of my girls Moomin will have a good check in there if she thinks there's food and one of my sisters bucks will clean your tongue for you.
I think I've heard of a few rats that will do that though, anything for a free treat I suppose;D.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

I have two girls who are fascinated by my mouth, they are too rough for me to let them in there for too long though.


----------

